# COD AW hängt sich auf/nicht spielbar MP



## drstoecker (7. September 2015)

*COD AW hängt sich auf/nicht spielbar MP*

Hallo, habe Probleme mit Cod AW.  Das Spiel hängt im Menü wenn ich im MP auf online gehe aber irgendwann laüft es dann weiter.  Dann gehe ich auf Spiel suchen dann bleibt das Spiel wieder hängen und das wars dann. Manchmal kommt dann noch der ladebildschirm.  Habe Windows 10 Insider Preview 64bit drauf. Andere Spiele wie BF4 laufen. Hab das Spiel schon komplett neu installiert brachte aber auch keine Besserung. Beim starten des Spiels kommt auch immer der Hinweis das es beim letzten mal nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet wurde. Hat jemand eine Idee? Achso manchmal kommt dann noch irgendwann ne Meldung von fataler Fehler irgendwas wenn es hängen geblieben ist.


----------



## Desrupt0r (15. September 2015)

*AW: COD AW hängt sich auf/nicht spielbar MP*

Kannst ja mal die Treiber von deiner Grafikkarte und Windows runterladen, vielleicht hilft das! Oder hast du schon eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## drstoecker (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: COD AW hängt sich auf/nicht spielbar MP*

ne habe jetzt ein ganz neues system und es läuft immer noch nicht. alles läuft unter win10, kann das jemand bestätigen? treiber sind alle drauf und akttuell. im menü friert das spiel immer ein.


----------

